# May Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

ArkansasGold has picked a fun theme for the May Photo Contest, *"GOLDENS GONE WILD"!*

The photos could be either silly, crazy or goldens enjoying nature.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.
Members must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.

Everyone is encouraged to post a picture. If you post more than 1 photo, then the first pic posted will be eligible for the voting poll. Past winners in this calendar year, Coastal Pup, Aesthetic, 3Pebs3 and ArkansasGold are not eligible to win but are encouraged to share pics anyway,

Here's some example photos from ArkansasGold.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

My wild things!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> My wild things!
> View attachment 891964


Love it!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Goldens and wildlife: "Stay perfectly still...maybe they won't notice us."


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Changed my entry... I'm indecisive x.x His first time at the beach!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Couldn’t pick just 1–Beckett loves nature and he’s a wild one for sure!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Self explanatory…


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby was such an elegant dog.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Great shot Christine!


----------



## LittleGoldenofthePrairie (Dec 14, 2021)

Ahhhhh I feel like Linney wouldn’t like me for this one… I’ll be taking photos today🤣


----------



## AJC (Oct 21, 2012)

This is Dance with his Nephew (Fallon) Dance is the uncle 


Dance


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great entries so far!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Jarvis planning his route.


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

Billie taking in the grasslands of Massachusetts.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Boys Gone Wild! Jerry is always flashing me lol


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Jerry!! Control yourself, man!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

After wildly rolling in the dirt, Archie’s new name is Two-Faced!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I call this ball bloopers 🤣


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm glad this will allow multiple votes!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Windsor reports that there are no actual bears in Big Bear, California.


----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)




----------



## kidfrcleve (11 mo ago)

Ordered from Amazon?!!!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

kidfrcleve said:


> Ordered from Amazon?!!!


I have never received an Amazon package like that and I receive A LOT of Amazon packages. 😂😂😂


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for the May Photo Contest is *"GOLDENS GONE WILD"!*

The photos could be either silly, crazy or goldens enjoying nature.

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, May 22nd.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The May Photo Contest for *"GOLDENS GONE WILD" * will close Sunday, May 22nd.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This contest will close this afternoon.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie and his best bud going wild.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

May Photo Contest Voting Poll-

*Voting Poll closes Sunday May 29th*


May Voting Poll | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

